# Today I knitted a banana (pics)



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG, this was fun! 










I couldn't decide which pic...they aren't the best quality. Not much stitch definition, I know.  But I really wanted to share. LOL.



















I pretty much wasted, I mean "spent" my whole day on this silly project. I think I will give it to a certain 3 y/o that I know LOVES 'nanas.

Here is the pattern~
http://kimberlychapman.com/crafts/knit-patterns-banana.html


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG! That's just.....STRANGE!!

.......

How appropriate!  (and way way cool )

Are you going to knit it a chocolate dipped look?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanx Ann, I knew you would understand. 

No it will not be chocolate dipped, sadly.  

It is for a little kid whose mom doesn't let him eat much sugar...LOL.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think that is fantastic!!! Love the smiley face too :dance: Where did you find the pattern? Ravelry? I can see a whole bunch of bananas


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Where did you find the pattern? Ravelry?


Where else??! I was looking at one of my "neighbors" there (we have 9 patterns in common) and she had knitted a banana and said "Everyone should knit this banana." So, there you go. 

I cant put it up as a project on rav though, until after Xmas. The mom of the little kid I am giving it to is a friend of mine on ravelry...complicated internet stuff.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

That's .... a banana.

A KNIT banana.

Okay, I've seen it all now. 



Seriously, that's hilarious! All banana fans should have one.  Nice work - LOVE the face!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

How cute!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

frazzlehead said:


> That's .... a banana.
> 
> A KNIT banana.
> 
> Okay, I've seen it all now.


I hadn't seen it all until I saw a knit 'willy warmer' ... why a guy would need one is beyond me!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

That is adorable!!!! I can see a little one playing with that. You did a great job.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

LOL!! I love it! I'm going to have to knit one of these after the holiday insanity. 



> I hadn't seen it all until I saw a knit 'willy warmer' ... why a guy would need one is beyond me!


 Dh was joking around one day and asked if I could knit something similar, being mid winter and all. Told him sure, there's a few patterns out there, just let me know what color. It was one of the few times in our marriage I rendered him speechless for about 30 seconds. LOL!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

thats really cute:happy:


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

lol I knit a Eye-Pod last year for a gift exchange.. Here is my Raverly link to it...

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/KnitsterSister29/eye-pod

I had knit a bunch of fruit last year and entered it in our county fair as a fruit bowl...the judges liked it andd I got a blue ribbon...but I don't think I took any pictures of it...grr


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi I do know a guy who froze himself during a ski race. I gather it is NOT a good thing. We knit him an angora one to keep him from doing it again.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That is soooooo cute....
Not a waste of time at all.... I Love It !!!!
bopeep


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Cyndi I do know a guy who froze himself during a ski race. I gather it is NOT a good thing. We knit him an angora one to keep him from doing it again.



Oh my! 


:hobbyhors


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yea, I gather his steering wheel still has teeth marks in it from him biting it as he thawed out. I gather it is quite common or at least more common than you would think


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM, there are a few banana patterns on Ravelry, which one is it?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

There is a link at the top of this post to the pattern, Marchwind. Or, here it is again...

http://kimberlychapman.com/crafts/knit-patterns-banana.html

today I am looking for a cowl pattern...


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

~NY_Cowgirl~ said:


> lol I knit a Eye-Pod last year for a gift exchange.. Here is my Raverly link to it...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/KnitsterSister29/eye-pod
> 
> I had knit a bunch of fruit last year and entered it in our county fair as a fruit bowl...the judges liked it andd I got a blue ribbon...but I don't think I took any pictures of it...grr


I didn't know whether to laugh or get grossed out at this one!! Love the imagination though. :bouncy: Thanks for sharing. - Catherine


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Yea, I gather his steering wheel still has teeth marks in it from him biting it as he thawed out. I gather it is quite common or at least more common than you would think


Well, live and learn! I had NO idea of this sort of thing happening....
wow


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

oh and Love the banana! it is too cute!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

springvalley said:


> I didn't know whether to laugh or get grossed out at this one!! Love the imagination though. :bouncy: Thanks for sharing. - Catherine


lol Thanks!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

GAM

Do you crochet? I've been making a bunch of cowls (and even got 3 orders for this from Farmer's Market)

I'm using a baby-weight yarn and size K-N hook
Chain between 50-60
join

Ch 2, then DC in every stitch around * repeat for 5 rows

Ch3, treble chain in every stitch around for 5 rows

Do 5 more rows of double chain, 5 more rows of treble chain and end with 5 rows of double chain.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cyndi, I am not much of a crocheter. I 'can' do it, but find it kind of hard on my wrist. I think I just grip the hook too tightly, plus I have a tight gauge. My chains end up getting really tiny. (if that makes sense).

I am working up the Ice Queen cowl from knitty. In a fuzzy laceweight periwinkle blue heathered mohair. It just floats there around the needles.  

I am about halfway done, and then I get to learn how to do the Picot bindoff. I get to bind it off on the top and the bottom with something I have never tried. (gulp). 

It will either be for my mom or my MIL for Christmas. I haven't decided who. I want to put it on and never take it off, myself. hmm.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Ugh...you are too darn fast!!! I just finished a Neck warmer for my 4 yr sister and it has taken me a little less then a week! Now I have to do 4 more in the 13 days until christmas...


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I love it!!! One very nicely done Banana.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

LOL so is it B1 or B2...Bananas in Pjamas of course.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Gam, 
The Ice Queen cowl is Beautiful!!! OMG ... it's gorgeous!! I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey GAM ... thanks to this thread, I made a banana too!

It is a present for my 1 yr old nephew whose birthday party is this weekend. I'll post some pics after he's seen it ... it turned out soooo cute and it only took about 3 hours total!

THANK YOU for the inspiration!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh cool, frazzlehead! I cannot wait to see it.  

& did you ever finish your Icequeen?


----------

